# Swiffer Staubmagnet und IT- & Elektronikgeräte: gefahrlos verwendbar?



## RubenPlinius (11. März 2011)

hallo leute

konkret geht es um die Swiffer Staubmagnet reinigungstücher und geräte wie fernseher, computer, computerbildschirm, xbox etc.

kann man solche tücher gefahrlos bei diesen geräten verwenden? oder lauft man gefahr die elektronik zu beschädigen? (das kann doch bei elektrostatischen tüchern passieren oder? bzw sind swiffer überhaupt elektrostatisch?)

ich kann mich nämlich erinnern, vor urzeiten (als flachbildfernseher noch neu waren), dass ein freund bei seinem flatscreen mit einem (x-beliebigen) elektrostatischen tuch drübergewischt hat, und dass der fernseher dann ein bissl gesponnen hat (für paar stunden)
natürlich steht jetzt zur diskussion ob das elektrostatische tuch und das spinnen des fernsehers einen kausalen zusammenhang haben, aber ich will bei meinen geräten lieber kein risiko eingehen xD

kann man so swiffer tücher gefahrlos verwenden um IT geräte (äußerlich - NICHT innen) vom staub zu befreien? gerade im wohnzimmer mit fernseher und xbox/kinect wäre das wichtig, da sich mit der zeit viel staub auf den geräten sammeln würde
wenn man die tücher gefahrlos verwenden kann: sollte man die geräte vorher vom strom nehmen? (per multi-steckdose mit kippschalter)

und kann mich jemand bitte aufklären: sind elektrostatische tücher (noch) eine gefahr für elektrogeräte? bzw. wenn swiffer "ungefährlich" sind, warum sind sie es? sind sie anders als normale elektrostatische tücher?

ich bedanke mich herzlich für euren rat!


----------



## Sethia (11. März 2011)

Also... ganz ehrlich, auf die Idee das da etwas passieren könnte bin ich noch nie gekommen. Benutze Swiffer (also diesen "Handstaubfänger") seit einer ganzen Weile um Staub von meinen Gerâten zu holen. Irgendwelche Fehler oder Störungen sind mir zumindest bis jetzt, nicht bekannt. Mag vielleicht daran liegen, dass meine Geräte im Regelfall aus sind wenn ich saubermache?


----------



## RubenPlinius (11. März 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> Also... ganz ehrlich, auf die Idee das da etwas passieren könnte bin ich noch nie gekommen. Benutze Swiffer (also diesen "Handstaubfänger") seit einer ganzen Weile um Staub von meinen Gerâten zu holen. Irgendwelche Fehler oder Störungen sind mir zumindest bis jetzt, nicht bekannt. Mag vielleicht daran liegen, dass meine Geräte im Regelfall aus sind wenn ich saubermache?



naja aber zu wissen dass nichts passiert wenn die geräte aus sind hilft mir ja auch weiter ^^
lieben dank 

hat sonst noch wer erfahrungen mit swiffer und elektrogeräten? bzw generell mit elektrostatischen putztüchern?


----------



## Jester (11. März 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> Mag vielleicht daran liegen, dass meine Geräte im Regelfall aus sind wenn ich saubermache?



Ich glaube das ist der springende Punkt! Denn inwieweit sollten eventuelle elektrostatische Spannungen im Gerät etwas verursachen, wenn das Gerät ausgeschaltet ist? Ich würde es also komplett ausschalten und dann durchaus mit den Swifferdingern putzen.


----------



## Sunyo (11. März 2011)

Ich benutze die Teile auch, wenn mein Bildschirm/Fernseher etc. läuft. Gab noch nie irgendwelche Probleme und kann dir zu 99% versichern, dass es auch keine Probleme geben wird. Ich wisch auch ab und zu durch das innere meines PC's, aber auch da gab es nie Probleme.

Die Geräte werden noch eher an dem Staub zusammenbrechen, als an der Ladung der Staubmagneten.


----------



## TrollJumper (11. März 2011)

Ich würde das Gerät trotzdem abschalten. Nur um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.


----------



## Albra (12. März 2011)

alleine um einen stromschlag beim staubwischen im pc bzw an den steckern zu verhindern ist das vom netz trennen essentiell ^^


solltest du dennoch bedenken haben einfach sicherung raus XD


----------

